# Problems with Harbin GuanTuo BMS



## batterytang (Nov 17, 2011)

the .net have different versions.

if you installed .net 3.0, it doesn't means .net 2.0 is supported fully.

You can ask them which detail verison of .net they needed.

you may give them a screenshot picture to specify your detail problems.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Toss the BMS.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Do they say what OS the software is supported on? You can use compatibility modes to try it in win 2K or 98. That plus batterytang's suggestion should let it run on just about anything.

Also, does it use Java or have any other dependencies?


----------



## jwr813472 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have run into similar situations with different software. Sometimes you have to turn off your virus protection software before you try to install your new app. Also in Win 7 right click on the setup file and select "Run as Administrator".

Hope this helps
John


----------



## freedomwon (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I have loaded .Net version 1, 2, 3 and 3.5, which is what they told me to load. They also sent me the Chinese language packs, which I installed but this didn't help. 

I sent screenshots but they are still saying it is something to do with my PC setup. 

They say it is designed for XP. I get the exact same errors in Windows 7.

I am not aware of Java being required, although it is installed on my PC. 

I will try disabling the virus protection.

Cheers

FreedomWon


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Is this software available for download, or did it just come bundled with the controller?


----------



## batterytang (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe you need an XP enviroment for debugging, Win7 is total different from XP if you want to do debugging work in software.

As my experience, someday before I have to install a tiny software to open some files, when I tried in Win7, with compatible mode XP2, with administrator privileges, no use.. But later I found another computer with xp3 OS, just installed the software then the file had been opened successfully. 

You may have a try.


----------



## freedomwon (Jan 2, 2012)

Dear Ziggythewiz

The software came with the controller on a CD, but I did also get a temporary link from GuanTuo to download the latest version but this didn't help.

The link is still active - http://fs.163.com/fs/display/?p=X-N...L7z-HmsyhMHPm7zXw&title=bms download software

It is a setup file that bundles the .Net Framework softeare with the BMS software. I tried to unbundle it so I could isolate the actual BMS software from the rest but didn't manage.

FreedomWon


----------



## freedomwon (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I got the software working by removing all the Chinese characters from the fill names, folders names and the default folder where the programme is to be saved. Simple solution after hours of struggling.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Good job. I thought the characters might have something to do with the issue, as there's no way to tell what the various messages during the install are actually telling you. On my system (before installing language support) Windows automatically replaced foreign characters with english symbols. Maybe it wasn't doing so consistently.


----------



## Mark F (Aug 13, 2011)

Has anyone using the Harbin Guantuo bms had any issues with the voltage modules? I have one that is reading the same voltage for all of the batteries on that module. I have tried turning the voltage adjustment screw and do get higher or lower values but the numbers don't seem to go up (during charging) or down (during discharge) with the other 5 modules.


----------

